# CMS changes with NCCI & ASIPP



## NESmith (Jul 27, 2011)

I have an article from ASIPP about the changes between CMS and ASIPP effective 7/1/11. I can find anything on CMS website to support this other than the letter sent to the ASIPP from CMS. Does anyone else have some additional information to support this? Thanks


----------



## ChristieH (Jul 27, 2011)

I haven't heard of anything, but I'm interested to know what your article says from ASIPP, as I  too work for pain management docs (physiatrists) and am always interested to hear what's going on.  Are you finding that it seems that almost all the carriers are going crazy on denials and it's getting harder for patients to be able to get some of the procedures that we do?  One day everything is good and we're all on the same page with our codes and next thing we're getting denials for experimental/investigational, and these docs have been doing this for years.  Guess this is how it's going to be now.  Please post if you hear anything though.


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.asipp.org/documents/asipp0511_responseto04202011ltr_3_.pdf

From the this link

http://www.asipp.org/index.html


----------

